# Do dwarf gourami need "dither fish"?



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a 20Long "Asian Swamp" biotope tank inhabited by my pair of dwarf flame gourami and their spawn (a half-dozen or so nickel-quarter sized fish). The tank looks nice, with tannin-stained driftwood and several live plants.... Unfortunately, I never see the fish. Every couple of weeks I move a net around the tank just to see if the fish are still alive.
When I feed the tank I don't even see them, but if I leave the room and come back the food is gone. I do see them when they spawn though, which is a 2-3 day marathon every month or two.

The glass in the tank is tinted with a hard brown algae that I usually ignore, thinking that if it gets dark enough, maybe the fish will come out more.
Lighting is a single-tube flourescent fixture.

Would a small school of rasboras or a trio of loaches help?
Is there any fish that would leave the eggs alone? If not, I can remove the eggs when they're laid.

Pictures of the tank are attached, but they're quite poor.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Interesting question. You usually hear about dither fish in connection with dwarf cichlids but, not with gourami. We know that dwarf gourami are fairly timid and shy. In a way, it seems that the younger fish might serve as dithers. Can you think of something that might be spooking them ? Otherwise, if everybody is healthy, maybe leave well enough alone. On the other hand, a peaceful bottom dwelling specie that is not overly active might help. I know, thanks for nothing.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

The fry are just as timid as the gourami... I know your probably right on "leave well enough alone", but I wish I could see my beautiful fish. :/ 
They get spooked by any movement outside the tank- read, any movement in the room. hmm..


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Maybe some smaller not too active fish ( dithers) would help bring them out.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Thats what I'm thinking, maybe a school of harlequins...

I wonder if dwarfs would eat shrimp...


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

redchigh said:


> Thats what I'm thinking, maybe a school of harlequins...
> 
> I wonder if dwarfs would eat shrimp...


Harlequins were what I was thinking about...couldn't remember the name. Are you thinking of enticing the dwarfs out with a meal of shrimp ;-)


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Was hoping the shrimp would survive...


----------

